# Partition für Linux erstellen



## Prophet05 (20. August 2005)

Hi,

 ich habe gestern eine meiner Parttionen gesplitet un eine für Linux eingerichtet. Das problem ist nur diese Partition ist Logisch und nicht Primär. Wie kann ich das ändern? Ich benutzte Partition Manager 5.7. Ist das überhaupt zwingend nötig?

  MFG Prophet05


----------



## octo124 (20. August 2005)

Lösch diese Partition wieder, starte die Linux-Installation und weise Linux diesen unzugeordneten Bereich zu minus 1 Gb für Linux-swap.
Oder Erstelle mit PM diese als ext2.


----------



## Prophet05 (20. August 2005)

Mitlerweile habe ich es hinbekommen ich habe nur ein problem scheinbar kennt linux meine platte nicht oder kommt nicht mit ihr zurecht *heul* liegt glaube ich an der alten version (9.0). Muss mir mal ne neuere zulegen.

 mfg Prophet


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2005)

Was hast Du denn fuer eine Platte? IDE, SCSI oder SATA?
Es wird wohl hoechstens Dein Controller nicht unterstuetzt, aber dass Festplatten nicht unterstuetzt werden waer mir neu.
Also erzahl mal, was hast Du fuer einen Controller?


----------



## Prophet05 (20. August 2005)

Das weiß ich ja eben nicht aber ein freund von mir vermutet SATA weil das von 9.0 nicht unterstürtz wird...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2005)

Ich denke schon, dass SATA unterstuetzt wird, welcher Kernel ist dabei?


----------



## Prophet05 (20. August 2005)

Ich kenne mich damit nur schlecht aus. Alles was ich weiß ist das auf der CD SuSE Linux 9.0 Professionel. Wenn ich installieren will dann kommt beim Partitionsmanager er würde keine partition finden...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. August 2005)

Da ist wohl der Kernel 2.4.21 bei.
Ich lad den mal eben runter und schau mal rein.

@Mods/Admins: Ich glaube dieser Thread sollte mal in's Linux-Forum verschoben werden. 

Unglaublich, aber wahr: Der Kernel 2.4.21 bietet keinen SATA-Support. Bei aktuelleren 2.4er Versionen hab ich jetzt nicht nachgeschaut, da Du ja um diesen Kernel erstmal nicht drumherum kommst zum Installieren.


----------

